# [SOLVED] SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

Please can anyone help with instructions regarding the removal of a keyboard in a Sony vaio PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hi uk1moulder,

Have you checked out the Sony website? Sony USA

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hi Dan

Thanks for your promt reply. much appreciated.
Tried the site, but unfortunately was unable to find any help.
Thanks again
Adi (uk1moulder)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hello uk1moulder and welcome to TSF,

I am unable to find a service/repair manual for your computer. 

Is this what your PC looks like???


----------



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Helo Gavinzach

Thanks for your imput. Other than the colour, it is the same as my laptop. Hope you can be of help.

Many thanks

Adi (uk1moulder)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

It is hard to see in the photo... There is an edge that runs all around the keyboard, is there a seam or is it just a change in the plastics texture?


----------



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hi Gavinzach

It's a seem. When you press on the outer frame, you can see it is two saperate pieces.

Adi (uk1moulder)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Underneath there should be screws, sometimes they are marked with a keyboard symbol or a K or some other designator. There may be 3 to 5 that are marked with the same symbol. If you remove the screws that fasten the keyboard, it should come right off.


----------



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hi Gavinzach

Thanks for that. Will try tomorrow.1.30am here, bit late to try now. Will let you know tomorrow.

Many thanks

Adi (uk1moulder)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Just take your time and don't force anything.

I don't work with Sony too much and this is a model I am not familiar with, so I could easily be wrong...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

it might help if you could take picture of both top and bottom side of laptop, and attach it.


----------



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hi all

I managed to remove the keyboard. their were three screws, two behind the battery and one behind the cover to the memory cards. Also the front part of the keyboard is just a plastic plate which you remove via little slots behind the battery. In the next couple of days I will take some photo's and attach to next post.

Thanks to all for giving your time, most appreciated.

Adi (uk1moulder)


----------



## uk1moulder (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: SONY VAIO PCG-61111M VPCCW1S1E KEYBOARD*

Hi All
As Promised, Attached are pics of the screws etc in the laptop.
The yellow arrows show the areas where the clips are for the front plate (see second picture).
The red arrow shows where the three screws that hold down the keyboard.
Hope this is of help to anyone with the same prob as i did.

Thanks again to all for all you help.

Adi (uk1moulder)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You are welcome! And thank you for providing the pictures, it will be a great help to anyone else looking!

Good luck!


----------

